# business



## murariu_adrian

Hi,

I made a few questions for using before joining or creating a new business.
1.	What is your occupation and how satisfied are you of it?
2.	How much do you want to do something else that will bring you financial independence?
3.	Did you know that all depends on will, the will to change things in better?
4.	You are an active person who likes to engage in a long term project without hesitation or, conversely, are you more comfortable waiting to see how the situation evolves and then make a decision?
5.	Do you have a positive attitude when you decide to change something in your life?
6.	Do you like to work in a team or on your own?
7.	Do you like things of good quality or do you settle for what you get with little money and with minimum effort?
8.	Do you have trusting friends with whom you can form a successful team in a project of common interest and long lasting?
9.	Is your family supporting you when you are engaged in a profitable activity for all?
10.	What do you think are the top three strengths (qualities) and what are the three most important weaknesses (disadvantages) that you have now?
11.	How do you plan to fulfill your goals in life?
12.	Did you know that 95% of money in this world is in the pockets of 5% of the world population? Do you think that those 5% were born special? Or did they have a vision?
If you desire what you didn’t have, do what you haven’t done.

What is your answer to these questions?
Do you think they could help?


----------



## dianadenson12

Hi there! Thank you for posting this guidelines it really help me a lot. I am just planning to have my new business, but as I've read you post I realize some of my plans and strategy which are incompatible. You opened my eyes and helped me set a new goal.


----------



## murariu_adrian

Glad I could help.
This is part of my business philosophy.
We should chat more on this subject. I'm interested how people start and lead their businesses.


----------



## dianadenson12

yes I am looking forward on that  I know I can learn more on you


----------



## amyjohn

Hi there! I really thankful to you for your brief guide on business, it is really very helpful for starting a small business.

Engineering Companies | CNC Cutting


----------



## murariu_adrian

amyjohn said:


> Hi there! I really thankful to you for your brief guide on business, it is really very helpful for starting a small business.
> 
> Engineering Companies | CNC Cutting


Hi !
Glad we could help. Do you have a personal business? I'm very interested in starting a business in Aus. Would you like to discuss more on this subject?


----------



## ecosway

murariu_adrian said:


> Hi !
> Glad we could help. Do you have a personal business? I'm very interested in starting a business in Aus. Would you like to discuss more on this subject?


Murariu are you an australian? I mean local people of australia? If yes, than i have a franchising (kinda) business proposal for you, if you would like to know i would be happy to share. I'm from Malaysia.


----------



## ecosway

Interesting business checklist. I used to work as engineer and quit my day job to do business. It was a tough decision but my heart was so determine to do it. I didn't make any checklist because I don't really have choice at that time.


----------



## murariu_adrian

yes. i'm interested


----------



## ecosway

murariu_adrian said:


> yes. i'm interested


How do i contact you? Do you have whatsapp? Or skype?


----------



## ecosway

Hmm the forum is pretty quiet. Where's the admin? Should make some activities here to keep the forum alive.


----------

